# Heteranthera Zosterfolia: Star Grass



## Broseidon (Jul 7, 2010)

First of all Hello APC! This is my first post on this forum, and I'm very excited.

I bought two bunches of this what is proven to be a gorgeous plant, but in my aquarium, all it has done is almost die, then comes back to life, and repeat process. I run a coralife T5HO with a 10000k and a 6700k bulb and dose Flourish Excel daily, and Flourish, and Flourish Iron. I've done numerous cuttings on the plant in order to try and get this thing to grow, but it will not comprehend. 

I'd like to avoid a pressurized Co2 system for another few months, so any ideas on how to get this thing growing without the Co2? 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Broseidon,

Welcome to APC! This is a great site with lots of friendly people to help you if you need it.

That said, could you please give us a little more information so we can make more accurate suggestions? Aquarium size, total wattage of your T5HO; photoperiod; how often do you dose with fertilizer?


----------



## Broseidon (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello, and thank you!

I am not completely sure on the wattage of my fixture, I need to look it up. My aquarium is a 55g, SeaChem fluorite Black sand, and Black gravel, If the Photoperiod is the time I run my light it is 12 hours a day with no algae outbreaks, and I dose Excel daily, and Iron and regular Flourish every 2 days.

Also I have my plants on one side of the tank because my light fixture is a 30" from my 29g. I just set up the 55g about a week and a half ago.


----------

